# Feihu first impression



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I received my hdpe feihu shooter from Aliexpress today. First impression out of the package (besides "why am I the only one who doesn't get extras?") was that it was heavy and bigger than I expected. It's also a bit of a beater with its rough finish and mold release lines.
It came with some green bands and a tiny pouch, as well as itty-bitty tubes to tie the bands on with.
I banded it up expecting to hate the bands and the pouch. I actually like them both quite a bit. I also very much like the shape of this slingshot in the hand! I good ergo curve without being a straight wrist design. It makes full contact with the hand and transfers the torque from the draw in a very manageable way.
I took it out to shoot and was very pleasantly surprised. I was immediately hitting my 1.25" spinner very consistently. As consistently as I have with anything in a year, actually. It almost felt pre-aimed as long as I kept my form tight.
Lots more evaluation to come!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I does look like it fits your hand perfectly. The champ deffinatly had his bands right, I love em. So the frame he used is probably awesome as well. Glad you like your new frame.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Yeah, I don't know what bands they are but they're very nice. Just a little heavy but super snappy. And the pouch looks like it's for BBs but it's great for 3/8" as long as I pay attention while loading.


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Those look like the thin green precise, given their bright color. I've received several cheap Chinese frames with the same bands and they do seem fast. Is your pouch tied on with ribbon or the thin thread? I've found that the elastic thread they sometimes use or include can lead to premature band failure so be careful. I often retie the included bandsets for this reason.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

*For a inxpensive budget shooter..it will serve well as a pocket shooter...that pouch like's 5/16" steel.....3/8" if you watch ow you load the pouch...*

*I my self like using 5/16" ammo......Enjoy the peg head shooter......pick up some amber thread ribbon...5 or 6 tight turns on the pouch & tie any kind of knot..*

*you will be good.....I have read reviews on Percise Yellow & Apple Green..are some great choice's....some people like using tapper cuts...*

*3/4" x 1/2" length would depend if your shooting full butterfly...I know the materical really streach's...*

*akaOldmiser*


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

The one I've got is smaller, I will post pics later today. 
Anyway, it is a very intuitive frame style, I like it too!


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

That looks like a nice workhorse Feihu! After shooting Feihus, I kinda wish for all symmetrical slingshots to have an ergo curve like that. The contact and comfort in hand works really well.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

urbanshooter said:


> That looks like a nice workhorse Feihu! After shooting Feihus, I kinda wish for all symmetrical slingshots to have an ergo curve like that. The contact and comfort in hand works really well.


......PSTS....... ????


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

The pouch does seem better suited to 8mm, but the bands are stout enough for 3/8"...
I have a bunch of 8mm from when I was injured and couldn't pull hardly any draw weight, maybe I'll shoot that some today and see how I like it.


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

M.J said:


> The pouch does seem better suited to 8mm, but the bands are stout enough for 3/8"...
> I have a bunch of 8mm from when I was injured and couldn't pull hardly any draw weight, maybe I'll shoot that some today and see how I like it.


I shoot 12 MM with those pouches. :bonk: :bonk:


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

bigdh2000 said:


> M.J said:
> 
> 
> > The pouch does seem better suited to 8mm, but the bands are stout enough for 3/8"...
> ...


That sounds super fun, but I like my teeth and my neighbor's windows right where they are, so I'm going to hold off on that for now :lol:
Who makes those pouches and where can I get some more?


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

M.J said:


> bigdh2000 said:
> 
> 
> > M.J said:
> ...


Post a pic of the pouch and pm me your address.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Ah ok, I saw the pic. Send me only your address ????


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Anyone have a feihu they dont like Ill trade for it I miss mine, gave it to my dad he shoots it rufus style and rarely misses. He wouldnt give it up for anything lol.

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## JPD-Madrid (Apr 2, 2013)

nice review. Feihu is always my favourite fork since i was a child. I played only Feihu fork from the tree during my childhood. It was difficult to find a steel or iron rod at that moment. Even i got some, it was impossible to bend it to a ideal shape for a child. But i was able to cut the tree fork and shape it easily with a sharp knife.


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

I'm curious what does the word feihu mean and where does it come from?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## JPD-Madrid (Apr 2, 2013)

The name of the chinese king of slingshot.

let me find some of his video for you.








Ukprelude said:


> I'm curious what does the word feihu mean and where does it come from?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

Thanks man, very cool video 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

BushpotChef said:


> Anyone have a feihu they dont like Ill trade for it I miss mine, gave it to my dad he shoots it rufus style and rarely misses. He wouldnt give it up for anything lol.
> 
> Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


*Chef - I've bought 2 of these resin Feihus in black, about 5 bux each and lightning fast delivery. I like them just as much as the POM model.*

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Slingshot-Catapult-Hunting-Powerful-with-flat-Rubber-Band-Outdoor-Pocket-Shooting-Game-Resin-SlingShots/32847879948.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.7e894c4dpsmKOa


----------



## Bob E (Mar 23, 2015)

Google translates feihu as flying tiger.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Nice review. Thanks.


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

M.J said:


> bigdh2000 said:
> 
> 
> > M.J said:
> ...


Pouches are all over eBay and out of China. You just have to scroll enough. Laser cut slingshot pouches should pull it up. Then you usually have your choice of size.


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

In China everyone takes a "Slingshot Name" if you will like we have on the forums. However, the name selection is not random like us over here. It is selected with great care and treated with much reverence. Feihu is the gentleman's slingshot name and yes, it means Flying Tiger.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

bigdh2000 said:


> In China everyone takes a "Slingshot Name" if you will like we have on the forums. However, the name selection is not random like us over here. It is selected with great care and treated with much reverence. Feihu is the gentleman's slingshot name and yes, it means Flying Tiger.


Ive heard this from a Filipino cat who used to work in my kitchen, he travelled all over Asia in his youth teaching English. He laughed that some people simply refer to me as Chef as in his culture some of his friends were simply called 'Cook' after their skills with a knife & in the kitchen on general. When I told him a Chef is a 'professional cook' he laughed and replied 'Then many of my friends should be called Chef, not cook.' Wouldnt want to argue with a Filipino cook, chef or otherwise in the kitchen - my prep cook alone could make one useless to a woman before you could utter 'ouch' LOL.

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Alfred E.M. said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone have a feihu they dont like Ill trade for it I miss mine, gave it to my dad he shoots it rufus style and rarely misses. He wouldnt give it up for anything lol.
> ...


Thanks Al! Im gonna score one right now! 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Maybe........I also need a carefully chosen, slingshot name.....


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

YES!!!!!!!!! From now on, I shall be known as......燃烧的心!!!


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

skropi said:


> YES!!!!!!!!! From now on, I shall be known as......燃烧的心!!!


Burning heart??? I don't get it unless yer heart is burning to shoot a different slingshot every day 

买得太多了 is already taken


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

M.J said:


> Yeah, I don't know what bands they are but they're very nice. Just a little heavy but super snappy. And the pouch looks like it's for BBs but it's great for 3/8" as long as I pay attention while loading.


"great for 3/8" as long as I pay attention while loading"

I must have shot thousands of 3/8" steel balls from those tiny pouches before it happened but I finally had a ball slip right over the little "V" notch at the top and take out a mirror a couple feet downrange and just a couple of feet to my right. One out of thousands isn't bad odds but it was enough for me to stop using them.

I still use very small microfiber pouches but without the little notches. I like using as small a pouch as I feel totally confident a 3/8" ball is perfectly safe with me shooting.

Maybe I could go back to using them and never have another incident but I'm not risking it indoors.


----------



## ashikrafi (Apr 19, 2020)

bigdh2000 said:


> M.J said:
> 
> 
> > The pouch does seem better suited to 8mm, but the bands are stout enough for 3/8"...
> ...


 :hmm: :hmm: gr88 your


----------



## gwatch (Apr 27, 2014)

Anyone with these Feihu forks willing to part (US)? Please PM


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

Fowler has some last time I looked


----------



## gwatch (Apr 27, 2014)

SteveJ said:


> Fowler has some last time I looked


Indeed, thank you for the tip!


----------

